# Make your own ball winder



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Here is a homemade ball winder and swift.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Your-Own-Yarn-Winder-for-Center-Pull-Balls/
Dick


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

No. Too messy. I would prefer to buy one. Thanks for the post though.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

yes look a lot of work and hastle .


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Thats great Dick, just one problem, I dont think I can hold it with my foot :lol:


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not for me .
Thank you .


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's how to make a yarn swift for those that have a ball winder already - don't think I haven't looked at the office chair in a different way!

http://www.knitchat.com/2007/06/19/how-tos-day-make-your-own-yarn-swift/


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Very clever but I must agree with the rest, a bit to much work for me! Thanks anyway!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I thought that you would all like it. It looks like you did.
Too funny. I wouldn't make one like that either.
When you look at it, it looks like something and inventor would make.
Just a prototype.
Dick


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting it Dick, amazing what some people can think up isnt it.


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

Dick -You never sit still and you are always thinking.

Barb


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the ingenuity but not the flimsiness of these items. I found my swift for $20, made by a knitter's husband. Very simple to use and works well. Ball winder? One day one will come my way without hassle. In the meantime, my hands still work.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

DickWorrall said:


> Here is a homemade ball winder and swift.
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Your-Own-Yarn-Winder-for-Center-Pull-Balls/
> Dick


Hey, Dick! You can get a good quality real thing (Royal) for under $20.00 at many sites and stores. However, your creative use of duct tape is probably a guy thing and you did a great job! Can't wait to show your photos to my husband who will enjoy it very much. :thumbup:


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> Here's how to make a yarn swift for those that have a ball winder already - don't think I haven't looked at the office chair in a different way!
> 
> http://www.knitchat.com/2007/06/19/how-tos-day-make-your-own-yarn-swift/


Brilliant!


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how to make one, but with a sewing machine motor with a pedal that I kept from a broken up sewing machine. The hand operated ones are bad for my wrists. The electric ones sold online either make balls too small for my liking or are too expensive.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Here's how to make a yarn swift for those that have a ball winder already - don't think I haven't looked at the office chair in a different way!
> 
> http://www.knitchat.com/2007/06/19/how-tos-day-make-your-own-yarn-swift/


Now that makes sense... I guess I just have to wait for my office chair to break.... actually, I have an amish swift and it works exactly the same way! LOL


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very creative! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

What a cool challenge! If I were ten years younger, I might try it just to say I could do it..... Thanks for posting.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

DickWorrall said:


> Here is a homemade ball winder and swift.
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Your-Own-Yarn-Winder-for-Center-Pull-Balls/
> Dick


Dick, that led to great fun looking at all the different homemade swifts--thanks!

If you followed the link above and then the links in that post (from the coat-hanger swift to the easy DIY wooden swift), you'd find that the wooden swift's page is part of a site-under-construction, so I went to the Wayback Machine, found the page, and pasted it into a Word doc. (The author also offers a preformatted pdf for sale; I didn't try those links, just copied the instructions as she gives permission to do.) Here it is.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Here's how to make a yarn swift for those that have a ball winder already - don't think I haven't looked at the office chair in a different way!
> 
> http://www.knitchat.com/2007/06/19/how-tos-day-make-your-own-yarn-swift/


Very creative.


----------

